

Fortune "has confirmed" Verizon iPhone coming, early 2011. - FluidDjango
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/10/29/verizon_iphone_seidenberg/

======
CalmQuiet
I know a lot of HNers are moving to develop on Android, but another of
Fortune's stories today puts into perspective how significant the iPhone is
likely to continue to be as a platform with a dominant consumer presence:

<http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/10/29/the-iphone-is-no-4/>

